# DRAPEAUX dans Mail sur Mountain Lion



## tvben (25 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Dans cette nouvelle version de Mail sur Mountain Lion, *DRAPEAUX *a fait son apparition dans la liste des boites aux lettres sur le côté. Résultat, il y a en permanence le nombre de mails affiché (comme s'ils étaient non lus). C'est assez énervant. Comment effacer DRAPEAUX de la liste des boites aux lettres ?

Merci


----------



## tuile (4 Août 2012)

c'est effectivement crispant. J'ai déplacé les messages en question dans une autre boîte aux lettres, ensuite supprimé le drapeau à chaque message. Au redémarrage de Mail, la boîte "parasite" n'apparaissait plus. J'ignore si elle reviendra ultérieurement. J'ai trouvé ce lien aussi :
http://www.newbiemac.fr/renommer-les-drapeaux-de-couleur-dans-mail
good luck


----------

